# Where's Kelly?



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2008)

We haven't heard from Cvalda in quite a while. Last I remember was seeing the kids' school pictures. Are you ok, Kelly?

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Funny - Jacqui and I were wondering the same thing......


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2008)

ME TOO! I was going to post the same thing! but I checked her history and saw she had checked in with in the last week about a week ago..


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great minds must think alike. I was wondering what was up too. I miss her. "Kelly where are you girl and whats keeping you away from us all"???


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 10, 2008)

hey at least im not the only one who noticed. i kept looking if she posted anything that said she was leaving. i hope she comes back soon. i love talking to her


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 10, 2008)

How funny I was thinking the same thing!!! But with all the animals she has I figured she was very busy!


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 11, 2008)

I just emailed her with this link


----------



## Itort (Sep 11, 2008)

I just received an e-mail from her and she's doing ok. Getting out of torts and concentrating on bearded dragons. Told her don't forget us.


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 11, 2008)

Itort said:


> I just received an e-mail from her and she's doing ok. Getting out of torts and concentrating on bearded dragons. Told her don't forget us.



Yup me too, Deontay will keep some of the torts but she is primarily focusing on breeding Bearded Dragons.


----------



## Josh (Sep 11, 2008)

awww. i miss kelly and all her photos. is she still keeping the rats too?
she should come back once in a while, if only just to say hi.


----------



## Laura (Sep 11, 2008)

[Yup me too, Deontay will keep some of the torts but she is primarily focusing on breeding Bearded Dragons.
[/quote]

Anja, 'Yup me to' as you just got an email form her or you are also getting out of torts? 

Kelly numbers went upfast, maybe it was too fast? Or she like the beardies better? Easier to keep maybe...

what about you.. keeping the snakes?


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes she is still keeping the rats. 

Laura Ive downsized on everything and will keep a few things but not even close to the numbers of snakes I had before. 


(Yup me too, got an email from Kelly lol)


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 11, 2008)

its nice to hear shes doing well. i still miss hearing from her though.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anja thanks for the update on Kelly let her know we miss her and she should stop in when she gets a chance to say HI.


----------



## cvalda (Sep 12, 2008)

AAAAAAAW SHUCKS! You guys are sooo sweet! I don't know if I've ever been missed before! 

Yep we're okay over here. As far as the pets go, it's true that I am focusing on my Bearded Dragons now. I babysat one for a friend and fell in love, and after going to a local Reptile Show, decided it'd be awesome to breed them and have a table at that show! Took a little work getting going but I have my first good clutch in the incubator (20 eggs, with 15 of them looking good) - this after four failed infertile clutches! My dragons are TONS more work than the tortoises were - morning/cleaning feeding alone takes me about an hour for them all, plus the younger ones eat three times a day... And the dragons really pay attention to me, too! LOL! Most of the torts were just getting ignored so I traded most of them out for Dragons, although we still have 13 total (1 Greek (the other one passed), the three "Howie's meaning the baby Leopards, 8 Russians, and Dasani aka "The Bean" who is the little Hermann's.) Deontay does all the care for all of the Torts except the Bean. Deontay is also really getting into his frogs and corn snakes...

I do still have the rats - 18 in four huge cages, so that takes some time out of my day, too. Plus I got this AWESOME Chameleon, and then there's the dog and cats!!! Pet chores take up most of the day!

As for the kids, they are doing well. The three foster kids have been here just over a year now, and about 4-5 months ago they decided the honeymoon was over and it was really difficult there for awhile, they were being soooo challenging. So the summer was REALLY full with them! But now 8 out of 9 are back in school (YAY) and things are settling down! Also looks like they are FINALLY pursuing termination of parental rights in the case (in December) so it may FINALLY move towards adoption! The agency that handles my adoption homestudy burned to the ground a couple of weeks ago, so I may have to redo all of my paperwork! YIKES!

Just got new school pics back from 7 kids (still waiting on one set), here are links if you want to see:
Deontay http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=SchoolDeontay.jpg
Stephen http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=schoolStephen-1.jpg
Rae http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=schoolrae-1.jpg
Don http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=SchoolDon-1.jpg
Jessie http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=SchoolJessie.jpg
Cora http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=SchoolCora.jpg
JoJo http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=SchoolJoJo-1.jpg
Kiara (don't have her pics back yet) http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=100_4550.jpg
Ben (my little one at home) http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g183/cvaldarieux/?action=view&current=100_4330.jpg

Anyways thanks for thinking of me!!!

;~) Kelly


----------



## terryo (Sep 12, 2008)

Kelly, your children are beautiful and I love seeing the up-dates. I want to squeeze that little guy! I miss your "rat pictures". I loved watching those babies grow up.


----------



## cvalda (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll have to get some new pics of the rats... I kept four of those babies (3 males, one female). The female is the littlest thing ever (and I thought her momma was tiny). One of the males is almost bigger than his daddy now!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Kelly, nice to hear from you. The kids are looking great. Wow girl you need to keep an eye on Deontay he is a looker  
and JoJo is gettin so big. Heck they all look great and fingers crossed that all goes fast with the adoption process and with all that paperwork (yuck). When they are all done can you scan them into your computer for safe keeping?
Well just because you are focusing on Dragons don't forget about us we want to see pics of them and hear from you now and then. I missed you.


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2008)

glad to see you and the kids are all doing well, kelly.
if i add a bearded dragon forum, will you come back and be our beardie guru? for some reason, we do get more beardie questions in the "other pets" forum than all other herps.


----------



## cvalda (Sep 13, 2008)

lol i just went through and answered some of the bd posts; the mis-information lingering around about them is sad!

and LOL sure if you make a b.d. section i'll slap everyone's hands... er i mean, provide as much information as I can! 

it's not surprising there are lots of questions on them; they are very popular right now and of course petstores spread lots of bad information about them!!! it's hard to know where to get good advice! i've learned the hard way with some of my dragons, and have seen the best and worst care, and now i have a group of dragons that are thriving!


----------

